# Angelique series by Sergeanne Golon



## Atunah

I am not sure how familiar Americans generally are with this series as it hasn't been in print in a very very long time here. 

I don't have the words to describe at how much these books mean to me. I can say without hesitation, my favorite books of all times.

I would give anything to get these on Kindle, but I doubt it would ever happen. Golon fought up until recently for the rights to her own books with a french publisher and I think she finally won. She was left in poverty basically. 

The details in these books are something I have never experienced before and I doubt I ever will again. It goes beyond being pulled into the book. My mom gave me the first book back in Germany when I was I think 12 years old. I remember having the wind literally knocked out of me by reading. 
The books start set in mid 17th century france and there are a total of 12 books. I know she worked on a 13th, but I don't know if it was ever done. Only the first 9 were ever translated into english and it took my literally months to find very very old used books here in the US to have my series again. I could only find old and worn paperbacks with very cheesy covers but I didn't care. 

Angelique is my favorite heroine of all times. Period. 
According to various fan websites there are a total of est. 150 million books sold worldwide, they have been translated and published in at least 63 countries and it is said by 320 different publishers in over 20 different languages. 

Ask most european women and they will be very familiar with it. 


Anyone else familiar with the series?

Needless to say, my Kindle is named Angelique.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah, 

I've never heard of them, they sound wonderful.  Anyone know anything about these?

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Angelique is quite a gal.  She gets into more adventures than Claire Beauchamp.  I have six of the books.  I'm afraid to touch them for fear they will crumble into dust.


Angelique is the daughter of a minor French country nobleman, who marries her off to the much older Comte de Peyrac, who is scarred and crippled.  Her adventures take her from the court of Louis XIV, to the slave markets of Cadiz to the new world.  

There are DVDs available that are supposed to be pretty good.

If you can find the books, they are a good read, but pretty tame by todays standards.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Used copies are available on Amazon, though Book 1 is pretty pricey.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

I noticed the DVD a few days ago and if I had clicked order now any faster, it would have been lightspeed.  I have seen 2 or 3 of the movies long ago and haven't seen them since. I couldn't have even imagined they would ever be in region 1 available. And for 5 movies at 25 $, a steal. 

they shipped today.  

Next goal is saving up for the just released in region 1 Sissi collection.


----------



## Avalon3

My friend Marilyn was just telling me about the Angelique series last week. She said they are her favorite all time books. Marilyn has all the books and will let me read them. I'm still clicking to get the books on Kindle. Marilyn, her mother and sisters fought over who would get to read them first. I saw good reviews on Amazon about the series.

Here's a fan club site
http://www.worldofangelique.com/

There was no ASIN code so this picture doesn't link to the Amazon site. But there is a link to click on. Please click for Angelique!
http://www.amazon.com/Angelique-Book-1-Sergeanne-Golon/dp/074513727X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1228869543&sr=1-1


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Avalon3 said:


> My friend Marilyn was just telling me about the Angelique series last week. She said they are her favorite all time books. Marilyn has all the books and will let me read them. I'm still clicking to get the books on Kindle. Marilyn, her mother and sisters fought over who would get to read them first. I saw good reviews on Amazon about the series.
> 
> Here's a fan club site
> http://www.worldofangelique.com/
> 
> There was no ASIN code so this picture doesn't link to the Amazon site. But there is a link to click on. Please click for Angelique!
> http://www.amazon.com/Angelique-Book-1-Sergeanne-Golon/dp/074513727X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1228869543&sr=1-1


If there is no ASIN, you can use the ISBN-10, like this:










You can also do this with non-books, anything on Amazon that you want to recommend can be Kindleboard-affiliate-linked.

Betsy


----------



## Avalon3

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If there is no ASIN, you can use the ISBN-10, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also do this with non-books, anything on Amazon that you want to recommend can be Kindleboard-affiliate-linked.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks will that work in the Link Maker?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> I noticed the DVD a few days ago and if I had clicked order now any faster, it would have been lightspeed.  I have seen 2 or 3 of the movies long ago and haven't seen them since. I couldn't have even imagined they would ever be in region 1 available. And for 5 movies at 25 $, a steal.
> 
> they shipped today.
> 
> Next goal is saving up for the just released in region 1 Sissi collection.


When I last looked at the DVDs, they were about $10 higher. Thank you for letting us know that they are now $25, and eligible for free shipping. I ordered them, too. The reviews were pretty good.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Avalon3 said:


> Thanks will that work in the Link Maker?


Yup, that's what I used. You can put anything on Amazon in Linkmaker; either use the ASIN or if that's not there, the ISBN-10. I think I tried the ISBN-13 once and it didn't work, but that might have been operator error.

Betsy


----------



## chynared21

*Sounds like a great series.*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

The last one I read was Angelique and the Ghost.  Anne wrote it after Serge died.  It became obvious that she wrote the mystical parts and he wrote the adventure parts.  At that point, the series went too far toward the mystical.  I might enjoy it more now.


----------



## pidgeon92

There are several libraries in my area that have at least the first book, I haven't looked beyond that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

pidgeon92 said:


> There are several libraries in my area that have at least the first book, I haven't looked beyond that.


My library system doesn't have any of them. I checked Miami, and they have several of the series in English, French and Spanish.


----------



## Atunah

I don't think my library had them either, I only checked online though. Since they haven't been in print in many many years, once they are gone, they are gone. The paperbacks I have were printed around 1969 and some in 1970. It took me months to find those so I don't know if there were any prints after that. I never found any hard cover at any affordable price in english. 

To get my hands on a complete 9 book english series in Hardcover in good condition. *sigh. 

I am still hunting down the last 3 that were never translated to english. I am trying to find the german versions. Not sure how well that will go as I don't really read in german anymore. Took me long enough to fall into a book written in english after moving here. Its the difference of reading a book and translating in your head and not realizing anymore you are not reading in your mother tongue. That was the moment I cherished. I could finally enjoy books again.


----------



## pidgeon92

If you're library does Inter Library Loan, they can get anything from _anywhere_. I'm in Illinois, I recently got a book from a library in Maine.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

pidgeon92 said:


> If you're library does Inter Library Loan, they can get anything from _anywhere_. I'm in Illinois, I recently got a book from a library in Maine.


Wow, that's impressive and good to know.


----------



## Atunah

Our library only go city wide. You can order books online from their main data base and they will transport them for you to the library of your choice. I haven't actually been at any library here though as they are just to much a hassle to get too. I hate driving here. 

I didn't see anything though about nation wide, just city wide. That is a nice service though if you have that. Sounds expensive though. For the library that is.


----------



## pidgeon92

The odd thing about the book from Maine is that there were plenty of libraries in my county that had it. I assumed they would get it somewhere closer. However, I have no idea how their system works, maybe there is a warehouse somewhere where they keep old books that the libraries discarded just for the purpose of ILL.


----------



## Atunah

They must have some kind of cost effective system. Still a great thing to have for you.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You might try a university library system, especially if they have a German language department. . . . .

Ann


----------



## Leslie

pidgeon92 said:


> If you're library does Inter Library Loan, they can get anything from _anywhere_. I'm in Illinois, I recently got a book from a library in Maine.


I was talking to them about you...that's why it came from Maine...LOL (j/k)

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

My DVD's are on their way.  Even with free shipping they were sent right out.


----------



## Atunah

Same here, mine are suppose to be here tomorrow.  . I can't wait. Its been so many years, my memories are those of a teenager. But I do remember them being lavish. And the actors are perfectly cast. They took great care with those movies. they were a joint venture of france, Germany and I can't remember the 3rd country now. They would have made more movies, but the actress was so identified with the character of Angelique she was afraid it would hurt her carreer. She was right. She was always known for that role. But oh what a role it was. 

I still can't believe they actually put them on the north american format. For years I had tried to find ways to get my hands on them. Short of trying to buy a DVD player that could possibly play more than one format and order from Germany.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

My DVD's were in Jacksonville yesterday afternoon.  I'll have them for the weekend.  They got such good reviews, I'm really looking forward to this.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I finally got the DVDs yesterday and started watching them today.  I don't remember too many details from the books, but some things came back to me.  I like the guy playing Degrez.  He's got the character down pat.  I like that they included his dog, Sorbonne.

Have you ever read the Skye O'Malley series by Beatrice Small?  She's very much an Angelique type character.


----------



## Atunah

I never heard of that series, have to check it out.

I got my DVD's too, but haven't had a chance to watch them yet. I have to have a man free house for those   

Although its been a while when I saw those movies, I do remember how impressed I was with the casting. The books are so colorful and in details, it must have been a task to find just the right actors. 

I haven't even checked what they are subbed in, if that at all. I watched them subbed into german of course back then. I expect these to be in french with english subtitles? Or did they do any english subbing. Not sure what is better, watch in french with subtitles or watch subbed.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

When I started watching the movie, it was subtitled in English. I went to set up and changed to the version dubbed in English. Then I had to go back and remove the subtitles. I don't remember if there were German subtitles, but you can only listen in either French or English.

Here's an entry from Wikipedia you might be interested in. It looks like Anne Golon has won her lawsuit.



> Anne carried on writing and brought up her four children at the same time. Four volumes were written up to 1985 the latest one to date being Angélique's Victory. Anne Golon was reduced to a state close to poverty by a law suit with the French publisher Hachette for the abuse of copyright and her unpaid royalties. She has won her battle over publishing rights to her Angélique stories. After a legal battle in France lasting nearly a decade, she has finally reached an agreement which makes her the sole owner of the works.


Start clicking. I already did. There may be some hope. What books there are available are outrageously priced.


----------



## Sherlock

I read the Angelique books when I was a teenager.  I remember the first to be awesome and the rest that I read to be pale by comparison (and shorter).....sort of like the sequels to Dune, but I digress.  No doubt about it, it's a great read.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm enjoying the movies.  I'm on the fourth movie and that's the first one that has gone off track from the books.  I can see why they revealed Rescator's identity.  It works better that way in the movie.  

I'm just sorry Mercier refused to continue the movies.  They are well done, and she's a good Angelique.


----------



## heidi_g

Wow! I can't believe I came across this thread! I read the _Angelique_ series for the first time as a teenager too. That was before there was New Adult and we teens in Junior High were passing around things like _Sweet Savage Love_ with the sexy bits highlighted! My reading buddy at the time turned me on to Anglique. It took me forever to get past the first few chapters and then I was so hooked. OMG!!!! I loved these books so much that about 4-5 years ago, I just had to re-read them to find out why. I bought them all used on Amazon. I confess, I paid an embarrassing amount for a couple of them, but now the entire collection sits on my bedroom dresser  For me that's Books 1-8, Angelique to Angelique and the Ghosts. I re-read them all. My favorites were and still are: Angelique and the King (#2), Angelique in Barbary (#3), and The Countess Angelique (#6). This is just a crazy good series and after re-reading them, I realize they are chock-full of mysticism and are so different than any other historical romance. Really tremendous series. Someone needs to get this on KINDLE!!!!!!

Atunah, thank you for creating this post. I've always wondered if anyone enjoyed this series as much as I did&#8230; do


----------



## Atunah

Yay, another fan. Yeah, I paid a pretty penny for the bunch too, but I just can't read them. They are old and musty and the print is just too small for me. The hardest to get ones hand on is the first. So my copy is in pretty bad shape. 
So they are in a box and once in a while I pet them.  
They have started to release them on kindle in parts. But only in german, which I just can't read anymore. And I am german. That is the saddest part. I also can't really figure out what is what with the new version, I think they parted the first book into 4 and gave each a different name. So I think its 7.99 for each chunk. Yikes. 

I would by that series in hard cover and in ebook if it came out in english. I guess I just have to wait another 20 years to read them. If they ever come out again to the english speaking market. The author has re-written some stuff which I find also sad. But I guess she had to wait so long to get her rights back she wants to do what she wants to do. I just wish I had new paper backs at least to read of the original english. But those do not exist after all these years, not that I could read the small print anyway.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I've only got five of them. For some reason, I have two copies of _The Countess Angelique_. I'm missing the first one I ever read. _Angelique in Revolt_. I'm also afraid to read them since they are so old and fragile.

I did get the DVD's. I think they did a pretty good job recreating the story, but it ends with Angelique and Joffrey sailing off to the New World.

I'd like to get the kindle books if and when they come out, but if she changed them too much, I'll be very unhappy. That happened with the reissue of one of my favorite movies. They changed the music. I'd seen it so many times that if you played just a bit of the music, I could tell you what scene it was and probably quote the dialogue. Now I can't even watch it because the new music throws me off. I'm afraid it will be the same with Angelique.


----------



## Atunah

She did change them. I was reading the comments on the german amazon site and some are not happy. She basically added a bunch of scenes in there. 300 pages of additional stuff. So it went from 800 some pages to close to 1200 for the first book. So they split that up into I think 4 parts.

Some comments say that it changed some of the flow and its also a different german translator than the original version and they say the voice changed. 

I mean I am happy that Anne Golon finally has her rights back, but I wish they has just re-released all the versions they had. Moot point now since its with a new publisher, so the originals are going to die out. I wish someone scanned the english ones. That is how desperate I am. 

I think it is just moving way to slow. Since she had her rights back they said the full line would be released in 24 books. But they still have not done anything past the first big book. Anne Golon is old so if she wants to rewrite everything, there might never be a full new release of all books possible. Who knows who'll get the rights when she dies.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

She'll be 92 in December. Unbelievable that she's taking on so much at her age.

Here's what I found in an article.

In the meantime, Anne Golon, as well as writing the conclusion of the series, is also re-publishing the earlier books, restoring the lacunae missing from her original manuscripts because of professional editing. She plans to title this version L'Integrale [complete works] and is approaching the re-write of the eighth book. That reaches the end of the book known as Angélique and the King, which was the second or third book, depending on which version of the series is enumerated. According to Golon, there is much material that has never been published and which will tie into the later, and still unwritten, books in the series.

They had four children, so if they or the grandchildren are alive, they'll most likely inherit the rights.


----------



## Atunah

Shouldn't she be writing those unwritten books first then? How is she going to live long enough for all of this.  

Personally, I don't think its a good idea to fiddle with something that was written back in the 50's. Who knows how that is going to change the flow of everything. Thinking she is a bit in over her head there. 
The publisher and her could have made a nice chunk if they just had re-released the books as are in nice hard cover, trade paper and ebook versions. Then she could have taken the time to finish the series as she wanted too and the fans would not have their beloved books messed with. And they could have just released them in english right away too. 

And all that material that she wants to now stick in that was supposedly taken out, maybe there was a reason it was. What if its just filler stuff that may make sense to her, but not to anyone else. I am guessing the publisher is just letting her do whatever she wants at this point. 

Oh well.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

The publisher probably figures he can do what he wants, too, when AG dies and he can negotiate a nice deal with her heirs. They'll rush the originals into ebook production and make a quick fortune.

I just bought _Angelique in Revolt_ on ebay for $2 plus $4 shipping. But at the prices they're getting for the rest of the series, I may just sell my second copy of _The Countess Angelique_, which, unfortunately seems to be the one most commonly available.

Part of the problem with the series is there are so many different editions and so many splits and retitlings, it's almost impossible to get a complete set. When you can get the set, the price is astronomical. I saw a set of all the hardbacks on ebay for $435.


----------



## anguabell

Wow, I can't believe I am seeing this thread! I've never read the books but I've seen all the movies.... I loved Jean Rochefort in that role. 
Angelique (and Modesty Blaise) definitely need to be Kindle-ized ASAP.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

anguabell said:


> Wow, I can't believe I am seeing this thread! I've never read the books but I've seen all the movies.... I loved Jean Rochefort in that role.
> Angelique (and Modesty Blaise) definitely need to be Kindle-ized ASAP.


Couldn't remember who he played so I looked it up. Degrez (and his dog) was one of my favorite characters.


----------



## heidi_g

Okay, well now I'm really happy that I managed to cobble together the collection of the paperbacks that are the same as the ones I read… Uhm… Many years ago! The end of Angelique and the King is now the 8th book? WOW! A&K is the 2nd in my series. A while back, feeling inspired to rate them, I did some research on Goodreads. I found the series numbering very confusing as they didn't match the ones I had. Hmmm… not sure if I would try her new versions. I might try one. Just to see.

Like I said, I'm really glad I got my collection together. Some have the same covers they had when I read them the first time. Which were my favorites, the kind of illustrated ones. It was really amazing to read them all again. Angelique is such a unique & awesome heroine It seems that any many ways she was ahead of her times.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

heidi_g said:


> Okay, well now I'm really happy that I managed to cobble together the collection of the paperbacks that are the same as the ones I read&#8230; Uhm&#8230; Many years ago! The end of Angelique and the King is now the 8th book? WOW! A&K is the 2nd in my series. A while back, feeling inspired to rate them, I did some research on Goodreads. I found the series numbering very confusing as they didn't match the ones I had. Hmmm&#8230; not sure if I would try her new versions. I might try one. Just to see.
> 
> Like I said, I'm really glad I got my collection together. Some have the same covers they had when I read them the first time. Which were my favorites, the kind of illustrated ones. It was really amazing to read them all again. Angelique is such a unique & awesome heroine It seems that any many ways she was ahead of her times.


Have you ever read the Skye O'Malley series by Bertrice Small? Written well after Angelique, of course, but very similar. She ends up in Algiers twice. Not a bad series, but I remember thinking that Skye could never compare to Angelique. And the Skye books are more erotic than sensual.

This is the description of the second book.

Bestselling author Bertrice Small continues the blazing adventures of raven-haired, emerald-eyed Skye O'Malley. This time, she is a pawn in the bitter war between England's Queen Elizabeth, and Mary, Queen of Scots. Once again, unprotected and alone, she must fight for her children. At the command of Queen Elizabeth, Skye marries the cruel Duc de Beaumont de Jaspre. Although her new life is horrid at first, Skye transforms it with her hot-blooded desires--only to be shaken with the news that her beloved former husband may be alive in Algiers. Her daring flight into eroticism and danger leads her ultimately to her heart's true destiny--as bold and sensual as Skye herself. She is a woman born to be loved by men, yet too proud and incomparable to answer to anything but the call of her own passionate soul.


----------



## Atunah

There is also the Catherine series by Juliette Benzoni. Of course those are equally hard to find. I have them all though.  

She too is a french author and those books are set I believe in the 15th century, medieval I guess, so a bit earlier than Angelique. Catherines dude is Arnaud. I have the english versions I got like I got the angelique books, but I have not read them. It has been so long I read a couple of those in german that my memory is a bit flaky.  . One of these days I will read them.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> There is also the Catherine series by Juliette Benzoni. Of course those are equally hard to find. I have them all though.
> 
> She too is a french author and those books are set I believe in the 15th century, medieval I guess, so a bit earlier than Angelique. Catherines dude is Arnaud. I have the english versions I got like I got the angelique books, but I have not read them. It has been so long I read a couple of those in german that my memory is a bit flaky. . One of these days I will read them.


Juliette Benzoni is a year older than Anne Golon. Just thought that was interesting.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Another big Angelique fan checking in. I have the first six books as German language hardcovers from the 1960s/1970s (inherited from my aunt) and read the series up to the book where they end up in Quebec, though I don't have copies of the latter books. I also watched all of the movies.

I just came across this rather condescending German review of the series from 1963. They mention Juliette Benzoni as well and that the publisher crosspromoted them at the time.


----------



## heidi_g

Gerta and Atunah, Thank you of the recommends. The truth is I'm not a big historical romance reader at all. HOWEVER, if I ever do get the urge, I've bookmarked this thread and will try one of those you recommended first.

Cora, too bad I can't read german!!!! But thanks for sharing the article.


----------



## JennR

I heard of the Angelique series years ago and a few years found a hardback copy in a 2nd hand shop but haven't read it yet. The title is Angelique.  Is that the first one in the series?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JennR said:


> I heard of the Angelique series years ago and a few years found a hardback copy in a 2nd hand shop but haven't read it yet. The title is Angelique. Is that the first one in the series?


Yes.

1. Angelique: The Marquise of the Angels, The Road to Versailles (1957)
2. Angelique and the King (1959)
3. Angelique in Barbary (1960)
aka Angelique and the Sultan
4. Angelique In Revolt (1961)
5. Angelique in Love (1961)
6. The Countess Angelique: In the Land of the Redskins, Prisoner of the Mountains (1964)
7. The Temptation of Angelique: The Jesuit Trap, Gold Beard's Downfall (1966)
8. Angelique and the Demon (1972)
9. Angelique and the Ghosts (1977)

See the different titles for the books? It can be very confusing.


----------



## JennR

Thanks so much for listing the titles )


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got my copy of _Angelique in Revolt_ today. It's in great shape. So good, in fact, I have no qualms about reading it. The book is a little bit larger than a mass market paperback and smaller than a trade paperback.

I think I'll go to bed early and do some reading.


----------



## KTaylor-Green

OMG! I had forgotten these! I, too, read them when I was young. As well as the Skye O" Malley series. I didn't know that the Angelique books had been made into movies.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

KTaylor-Green said:


> OMG! I had forgotten these! I, too, read them when I was young. As well as the Skye O" Malley series. I didn't know that the Angelique books had been made into movies.


I really enjoyed the movies.


----------



## worktolive

OMG, I had no idea there were movies made out of this series. I'm going to have to rent those sometime. This was one of the first historical romance series that I read as a young, impressionable teen (a loooong time ago  ). I had SUCH a crush on Joffrey de Peyrac. I haunted the UBS for months, trying to collect all of the books. Never did find a copy of Angelique and the Ghosts, though. Just recently, I saw five of the paperbacks on sale (and in good condition), for $0.50 each at a thrift shop. Needless to say, I grabbed them.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

worktolive said:


> OMG, I had no idea there were movies made out of this series. I'm going to have to rent those sometime. This was one of the first historical romance series that I read as a young, impressionable teen (a loooong time ago  ). I had SUCH a crush on Joffrey de Peyrac. I haunted the UBS for months, trying to collect all of the books. Never did find a copy of Angelique and the Ghosts, though. Just recently, I saw five of the paperbacks on sale (and in good condition), for $0.50 each at a thrift shop. Needless to say, I grabbed them.


Wow! That was a bit of luck. I'm haunting ebay for the first book at a reasonable price.


----------



## Pamela

I too was a fan - and I didn't know about the movies.  I only read three.  Wow, pricey for the first one in hardback $65.00.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

I know this isn't exactly a cheap option, but a local (New Zealand) used book supplier I've purchased from several times is closing down on 20 December, and I noticed that she has several "Angelique" books listed:
www.thebooklady.co.nz/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=golon

She has:
   Angelique
   Angelique and the King
   Angelique in Love
   Angelique in Revolt
   The Countess Angelique

Each one is NZ$18 (about US$15), and of course postage would be extra.

She has a closing-down sale on. If you order $80 or more worth of books, enter coupon code HALF to get 50% off the price of the books.


----------



## Seleya

Atunah said:


> They took great care with those movies. they were a joint venture of france, Germany and I can't remember the 3rd country now.


That was Italy, Angelique is pretty popular over here as well (as for me, any movie casting Robert Hossein is a must-see).


----------



## Atunah

Seleya said:


> That was Italy, Angelique is pretty popular over here as well (as for me, any movie casting Robert Hossein is a must-see).


Ah yes, of course Italy. He was a great casting choice for Jeoffrey I always thought. I know I have seen him in other stuff, but I wouldn't be able to recall what. It would have been stuff I watched back in Germany.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

If you have Amazon Prime, you can watch the movies for free.

http://www.amazon.com/Angelique-Marquise-Anges-Michele-Mercier/dp/B009OXQ2WY/ref=sr_1_1?s=instant-video&ie=UTF8&qid=1386975485&sr=1-1&keywords=Angelique


----------



## Seleya

Atunah said:


> Ah yes, of course Italy. He was a great casting choice for Jeoffrey I always thought. I know I have seen him in other stuff, but I wouldn't be able to recall what. It would have been stuff I watched back in Germany.


I loved him (and just about everyone else) in _Les Uns et les Autres_ (aka Bolero) by Claude Lelouch http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Les_Uns_et_les_Autres


----------



## Atunah

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> If you have Amazon Prime, you can watch the movies for free.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Angelique-Marquise-Anges-Michele-Mercier/dp/B009OXQ2WY/ref=sr_1_1?s=instant-video&ie=UTF8&qid=1386975485&sr=1-1&keywords=Angelique


  Well color me shocked. I have the DVD's somewhere in a box, but this is so easy. I am just surprised that this series would make it onto prime, or any instant viewing. Where they shown a lot here in the US at any point on TV? Or at all?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> Well color me shocked. I have the DVD's somewhere in a box, but this is so easy. I am just surprised that this series would make it onto prime, or any instant viewing. Where they shown a lot here in the US at any point on TV? Or at all?


I had no idea the movies even existed until you told me quite some time ago. So, no, I don't think they were shown here.


----------



## Atunah

I guess they put up some foreign language stuff. I see its under Viacom. 

OMG I just saw a Jean-Paul Belmondo movie on prime Squeeeee. Oh now if I can find what I am looking for, a specific movie with him I saw as a youngster, I am going to be so happy. Off to look.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm watching Angelique now.


----------

